# Kegerator Build



## harneyc (10/5/15)

Just thought I would post some photos of a recent kegerator/keezer build.





A Westinghouse freezer purchased of ebay for $30. Needed a good clean.




Internal collar built with some timber from Bunnings




Faced with some pallet wood timber




Timber stained with some old stain I had in the shed and spray painted cream




Lines installed.




Taps, drip tray and chalkboard paint on top. Went for Perlicks.




Done.


----------



## Red Baron (10/5/15)

Nice job.


----------



## doctr-dan (11/5/15)

What size chesty is this?

Do you think it would be possible to do the same thing only with a tower on top?


----------



## spog (11/5/15)

Mounting a tower as you asked would be easily done, the main point in doing so is to check for any wiring etc in the lid.
Others would be, secure fixing of the tower to the lid.
Allowing enough room for the beer line or lines to the tower when the lid is shut, although this shouldn't be an issue with the collar and a bit of planing and the list goes on.


----------



## dicko (12/5/15)

The fifth picture from the top shows the kegs in position.
If you just use a tower you wont fit a 19 litre corny on top of the hump, so you may only get two kegs in a small freezer



doctr-dan said:


> What size chesty is this?
> Do you think it would be possible to do the same thing only with a tower on top?


----------



## harneyc (12/5/15)

It's a 155l and can fit 4 kegs with the gas bottle in the middle. 

The collar is about 20cm high and allows enough room for 2 kegs on the hump.

It normally has 3 kegs with the gas bottle to the side.

The 155l freezers are a really great size.


----------



## doctr-dan (12/5/15)

What was the cost of the build ?


----------



## harneyc (13/5/15)

Total cost about 500

Freezer 30 (got lucky, normally 100 on eBay)
2 Pallets 20
Spray paint,interior paint, chalk paint, varnish 45
Timber (inner collar) 30
Castor wheels 25

3 Perlick taps 240
Gas Manifold 40
Beer line + clamps 20
Drip tray 45

Everything else like nails, screws and stain I already had.


----------



## spog (13/5/15)

You paid $ 20:00 for 2 pallets !
Most places want them gone so they don't have to pay dump fees,or give them away as firewood.
Not having a go at you, but fark me .


----------



## Tahoose (13/5/15)

500 for a keezer is still good going! 

I keep a closed lid on how much mine cost, but that's 5 taps, 8 kegs and a 300 chesty. Pretty much all were new, plus the gas dual regs, dual manifold ect...

Mind you, the boss is happy for it to be in the house in the new place so it was all worth it.

Your build looks like a nice tidy job. I'm sure your enjoying the beers.


----------



## lael (14/5/15)

Have you posted photos of yours somewhere tahoose?

Harneyc, is that the kegking gas manifold? How did tlyou connect the back of the shank to the lines?


----------



## Tahoose (14/5/15)

Here you are

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80118-tahoose-keezer-build/?hl=%2Btahoose+%2Bkeezer

Looks like he used these for the shanks

http://kegking.com.au/push-in-8mm-x-5-8-bsp-suit-keg-coupler-tap-shank.html


----------



## harneyc (14/5/15)

Yes, they are the fittings. However I'm thinking of swapping back to the original fittings as the beer line gets in the road when changing kegs over.

The gas manifold is the keg king one for $40 and includes check valves. Keeps things nice and neat and pretty good value.

The pallets were near new and delivered which made sanding and the stained finish a bit easier to do. Plus I don't have a car when in Melbourne.

Love pouring beer out of the Perlick taps!


----------

